
Shrooms always make me paranoid - bobbyhoohoo
I’m 14 years old and I’ve done shrooms twice. The first time I did them I ate 2.5 g and had a horrible trip. I locked myself in the bathroom for probably about two hours crying  and went full schizophrenic and at another point I just tried getting under a blanket. I didn’t have a sober guide but I was with my friend who is my age and took the same dosage. (He had a good time both times) but when we realized my trip was not going well at all, a few hours in we called a sober friend to help me out. He did nothing but take advantage of me while I was vulnerable by looking through my bag and even stealing my wax... but that’s aside from the point. The second time I took the same amount and still had no sober guide. I figured I only had a bad trip the first time bc we were close to getting caught by his parents (we’d be FUCKED). So I tried them again. As soon as they kicked In, familiar feelings arises. I started feeling an increased heart rate, a pit in my stomach, I was cold, and extremely paranoid-&gt; I even felt like I wanted to cry at one point (I held back this time). I tried enjoying the beauty of the hallucinations but I was having basically a full blown panic attack while my friend was again having a great time and couldn’t exactly help me, as he was fucked up. This lasted hours but I spent them outside trying to enjoy myself. I decided to leave my friends house and I immediately felt amazing for the entire comedown experience. Are shrooms just not for me? I wasn’t getting paranoid bc of parents (we were home free for hours)
======
anigbrowl
HN isn't the place to ask and 14 isn't the age to do it, but that's not so
unusual. Find better friends, finish school. If you go into a trip with
anxiety it'll just get magnified, and anxiety about things like avoiding
parents isn't worth mixing up with your mental exploration imo. Everything
will be 1000x easier in 5 years and you won't have lost out.

~~~
bobbyhoohoo
Thanks

------
bobbyhoohoo
Also I smoke a shit ton of weed daily (and have been for months) so I didn’t
think it would be such a problem. Soon I realized shrooms are on a very
different level. But after the first time I didn’t want to leave it on a bad
note so I figured I’d give it another shot.

------
ztratar
Dude, your brain is still in early developmental growth mode. Trust me: limit
your intake of psychedelics until later in your life. There are studies all
about this. There's no huge rush to do them besides feeling cool. Your life,
but you sound smart enough to want to prioritize your brain.

------
askafriend
Yeah, I'm not buying this troll post.

I don't think a 14yr old would write like this. Especially not on this site
with a fresh account out of the blue.

This reads like what a 30 year old thinks a 14 year old writes like.

~~~
bobbyhoohoo
Although I appreciate the complement I am 14 and I don’t see wtf anyone would
get out of posting this long ass story if they were just a “troll”

